

10 Lines or Fewer: A CSS Design Challenge - tehdik
http://10lines.tumblr.com/
I'm constantly thinking about ways to make something elegant, thoughtful, and simple using a minimal amount of code. I decided to set up a Tumblr page to help gather ideas. The goal is to add 10 lines (or fewer) of CSS to a few lines of HTML, and make something unique.<p>Let me know what you think, and if you have a few minutes go ahead and submit something.
======
joebadmo
I would have gone with "Ten Lines or Fewer," but it's a neat design
constraint. Some cool examples, too.

~~~
tehdik
Oh wow you're right. "Less" is grammatically incorrect but it has a nice ring
to it.

~~~
joebadmo
The alliteration is nice, but to me it really sticks out as an error. It's a
pretty common one, though, so I wouldn't feel too bad about it.

I don't know if it's even a commonly recognized enough error to warrant
changing, but you should take into consideration that at least some people
will notice. It's that little bit of polish sometimes...

~~~
tehdik
Fixed!

Less milk. Fewer crayons. (1st grade lesson)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
If you partially melt a pack of 12 crayons congealing them together to some
extent and then break off 38.2% into my pencil box. Do I have "less crayons"
than you or fewer?

~~~
joebadmo
Less crayon and fewer crayons.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Aww, you're no fun anymore.

